
Zeronode – Zen for microservices - artakvg
Zeronode is a minimal building block for NodeJS microservices. Reconnection, patter patching, advanced load balancing and more ... And it&#x27;s ~ 5x faster and much more reliable than Seneca. I wish Seneca adds Zeronode to its transports list.
======
rapnie
Well, please allow me add the repo link then.

[https://github.com/sfast/zeronode](https://github.com/sfast/zeronode)

------
artakvg
We made Github repo public last week but we are using Zeronode under
production for ~ 1year. Its serving the microservices for a multiplayer card
game with 1M+ users.

If you like it give us some Github stars

